# Telemedicine



## mrssnail (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with telemedicine? I have a question about coding/coverage/fee for providing a telemedicine visit between a physician in Ohio and a patient in another country? The patients insurance will not pay for this type of visit, but the patient is willing to selfpay for the visit. I see CMS does cover telemedicine using regular CPT codes and a GT modifier... I assume that the same documentation standards would apply, would there be anything additional that might be required or recommended?


----------



## dvoegele (Dec 1, 2011)

We doe telemedicine here I would love to talk to you.  What codes are you using to bill and how much are you charging?

dianna.voegele@jcf-hospital.com


----------



## djones68 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Telemedicine codes*

I need code for telemedicine for a neurologist that will be seeing these patients in Hospital through telemedicine.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## sjackson (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, I do telemedicine in GA.  Different States/Payers have different policies on how to code and bil for telemedicine services.  Most provider manuals have been updated by the payor to include how to code or even if its covered.  Let me know if I can help further.


----------

